# ¿como activo relé de 12 voltios con señal de 3 voltios?



## gamaliel34 (Jun 24, 2011)

hola amigos les escribo para ver si me ayudan  y de antemano gracias. lo que necesito es un circuito censillo en el que pueda activar un relé de 12 voltios con una señal en la bobina de 3 voltios, soy principiante en electronica y estoy haciendo un proyecto donde necesito activar un rele con la alimentacion de un led.
les agradezco sus ideas y esquemas.


----------



## matijuarez (Jun 24, 2011)

Pero tenés disponible alguna toma de 12 o 9 volt para poder usar?depende al tipo de rele,algunos toleran un nivel minimo muy lejano a los 12 volt que dice en su carcaza..si tenes de donde sacar mas voltaje podes amplificar los 3 volt con un transistor bien simple


----------



## betodj (Jun 24, 2011)

Bienvenido gamaliel34, Quiza te serva el circuito anexo.  (para saber más, ver temas referentes a driver e interfases de potencia).

Un saludo...


PD. quiza debas de cambiar el valor de las resistencis. y/o colocar en cascada otro transistor (aumentar la impedancia de entrada= mas sencible)


----------



## gamaliel34 (Jun 24, 2011)

gracias por sus respuestas oportunas y rapidas voy a probar este circuito y les comento...como me va

gracias


----------



## ramtronico (Jun 24, 2011)

hola matijuarez me gustaria saber como puedo amplificar esos 3 voltios con un transistor y asi poder obtener los 12 voltios lo que pasa es  que a mi me sucede algo similar tengo una fuente que solo me entrega 5 voltios y nesecito 12 voltios para activar a la bonina de un rele y me gustaria saber si hay alguna forma de que esos 5 voltios los pueda aumentar o amplificar y asi poder obtener 12 voltios o mas voltaje bueno ojala me puedan ayudar de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## betodj (Jun 25, 2011)

ramtronico dijo:


> me gustaria saber si hay alguna forma de que esos 5 voltios los pueda aumentar o amplificar y asi poder obtener 12 voltios o mas voltaje bueno ojala me puedan ayudar de antemano muchas gracias



lo que necesitas es un convertidor cd-cd.


PD. Ver tambien triplicador de voltaje (diodos y capacitores) (estos suelen estar limitados a entregar solo algunos mA)


Para ambos casos ver los siguientes enlaces:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/conversor-1-5v-9v-46071/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/convertidor-elevador-57750/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/convertidor-dc-dc.htm

http://www.carcassweb.com/circuitos/varios/triplica.htm


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Jun 27, 2011)

Existen los llamados "troceadores" si quieren aumentar el
voltaje en corriente directa.

Como bien dijo betodj, es recomendable poner otro transistor
en su circuito, ya que con uno solo no creo que se obtenga el resultado
esperado (a menos de que sea de una alta ganancia β)

Saludos!!!


----------



## ramtronico (Jul 26, 2011)

Bueno si esta muy bien lo que me suguiere betodj  pero lo que me entiende es que solo tengo una fuente de 5 voltios no tengo esos 12 voltios que el me muestra en su ckto es por eso que les pido como puedo aumentar esos 5 voltios y obtener 12 o mayor voltaje. Si solo cuento con una fuente de 5 voltios y para alimentar al rele se nesecita 12 voltios haber si alguien me ayuda  gracias


----------



## rojjo (Jul 26, 2011)

Hola:

este te sirve para elevar el nivel de tensión desde 12 hasta 18 a partir de 5v o menos.

TPS61040


saludos


----------



## germanmunozs (Abr 22, 2012)

betodj , me puedes decir que transistor usas en el esquema que tu has puesto??
de ante mano,gracias por el aporte


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2012)

germanmunozs dijo:


> betodj , me puedes decir que transistor usas en el esquema que tu has puesto??
> de ante mano,gracias por el aporte



Ver el archivo adjunto 55519​
El tipo de transistor lo determina la corriente que consuma tu relee, puede ser desde un BC237, TIP31, TIP41, Etc


----------



## fernandob (Abr 22, 2012)

y tambien existe :







el rele de bobina de 5v


----------

